# Anyone else feel the vomit comming up?



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQ3y5hTHuP4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

uke: 

I pray to GOD that this pick if for the Lakers because this is horrible.


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

I tried to go poop but it just wouldnt come out..

uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke: uke: Noah uke: Pax uke:

pax has no clue WTF he is doing...now we will be playing 3on5 on O....BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! PAX YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

I thought that we were suppose to be going after low post offense. Hell we should have kept Tyson Chandler then.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Someone start a 'I kicked my TV when Paxson drafted Noah' club


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pax-
"Hmm I wonder how we can win the NBA title next year, Yes I GOT IT! We will out hustle and out freak everyone else... But who do I draft that can match my intensity and energy? Joakim Noah isn't he that kid who dances funny? Screw it hes my guy!" 

Assistant- "But sir isn't he kind of the same player that Tyrus Thomas is?"

Pax- "Dare you question the Paxter!!! *Lightning Bolt!*"

Assistant #2- "Sir, MR.Buss is on the line and hes ready to trade you Kobe for Chris Duhon." 

Pax- "Ha, not necessary I now have assembled the jibbiest and most freaktascular team ever assembled! Here come's the Championships!!!" 

3 years later....

Jerry Reinsdorf- "Your Fired."


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

I ABSOLUTELY HATE THIS PICK!!!!!!!!!! Why did we trade Chandler if we were going to pick a poor man's version of Tyson.


THIS SUCKS!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I had chili for work, and it's not agreeing with me. I'm okay with Noah. Loved his dad. :biggrin:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

eymang said:


> Someone start a 'I kicked my TV when Paxson drafted Noah' club


I swear to GOD I was like this close to trowing my remote full speed at the TV.. I have seen many Bulls drafts but this is by far the worst I have ever fealt after the pick. 

Isiah just Spanked Pax, he freaking owned his ***.

Tyson Chandler is laughing his *** off

Kobe just changed his freaking mind.

Pax needs to go if this is his biggest offseason acquisition. Yes I know its WAY to early but i get this nasty fealling that Pax is happy with what hes done.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

I had a feeling that Pax would opt for Noah, after Wright was picked. I sighed with disgust when I heard Stern announce him. Here's hoping Ben and Luol turn into super-stars or something because we're gonna need the points with a frontline of Noah and Wallace.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Noah and filler to the Bucks for Yi, that better be the punchline.


----------



## mad bull (May 31, 2007)

to make what noah will make pax should acquire in free agency kevin willis


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

rainman said:


> Noah and filler to the Bucks for Yi, that better be the punchline.


It would be a freaking DREAM COME TRUE..

Noway it happens.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mad bull said:


> to make what noah will make pax should acquire in free agency kevin willis


Tyrus Thomas + Joakim Noah = Dumbest front court in the HISTORY of the NBA.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I like the pick actually. The only guy on the board who supposedly had post skills was hawes, and if paxon didn't feel he would have helped us enough to justify the pick what exactly is he supposed to do? You can't draft to fill a need if there is no one on the board that can really fill that need.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

7thwatch said:


> I like the pick actually. The only guy on the board who supposedly had post skills was hawes, and if paxon didn't feel he would have helped us enough to justify the pick what exactly is he supposed to do? You can't draft to fill a need if there is no one on the board that can really fill that need.


Hawes is taller, stronger, better scorer and bigger then Noah. If a big man with scoring ability was the need then why the hell does he draft Noah? it just makes no F'FIN sense.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I suppose it's inevitable that a thread like this one will come up.

I've never been a huge Noah fan, but I like the pick. Noah has an annoying personality, and I think most of the accolades bestowed upon him by the media are inaccurate, but I still think he'll be a good player and really makes sense at #9.

To be honest, the thing I worry about most is that he'll get on PaxSkiles' bad side by not working hard enough during the offseason.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hawes is taller, stronger, better scorer and bigger then Noah. If a big man with scoring ability was the need then why the hell does he draft Noah? it just makes no F'FIN sense.


Because Pax drafts what he believes to be the best player avaliable. If he thought that those two were comparable, he probably would have selected Hawes as he fills the need. But he obviously had Noah graded a good deal better than Hawes and took him. Point being, if Pax doesn't feel that Hawes will be a good NBA player or feels that Noah will be signifigantly better when the dust settles, why would he take hawes just to "fill a need" with a crappy player? it just makes no sense . . .


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

JonH818 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY HATE THIS PICK!!!!!!!!!! Why did we trade Chandler if we were going to pick a poor man's version of Tyson.
> 
> 
> THIS SUCKS!


Money. Plus, there's a chance that we can develop Noah on offense beyond Chandler's ability.

I actually like the pick. I hated seeing Chandler go, but Chandler wasn't buying into Skiles as coach and we couldn't afford both Big Ben and Chandler along with resigning all of our talented perimeter guys. Add in Noah's experience in big games. Noah and Tyrus can learn a lot from Big Ben before he fades off into the sunset. We just need to find some post offense via free-agency now, re-sign Noc, extend Lu and BG7 and we're all set. Trading Big Ben also becomes a greater possibility as Noah and Tyrus start to show that they're ready.


----------



## mad bull (May 31, 2007)

and next pax will acquire esteban batista from hawks and vitaly potapenko in free aency to give the bulls the low post scorer that the teams need,because is not a low post scorer pax said that bulls have some players in target to free agency assuming he is talking about joe smith,darko,webber that are all players that the chance that we can have it is very low and when season begin all people will be saying the same we need a low post scorer and then pax might say i should have taken spencer instead of noah.DAM IT I AM REALLY MAD LIKE A MAD BULL.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

7thwatch said:


> Because Pax drafts what he believes to be the best player avaliable. If he thought that those two were comparable, he probably would have selected Hawes as he fills the need. But he obviously had Noah graded a good deal better than Hawes and took him. Point being, if Pax doesn't feel that Hawes will be a good NBA player or feels that Noah will be signifigantly better when the dust settles, why would he take hawes just to "fill a need" with a crappy player? it just makes no F'FIN sense . . .


Alot of Experts have Hawes rated higher then Noah, half of Chicago Sports media considered Noah a late first round pick... I dont know what the hell Pax is thinking because you know what if we are going to trow out "Need" its pretty obvious that Noah is not the Best Player Available I'm sorry.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Michael Sweetney was a once prospect who had post moves, but had non-NBA written all over him b/c of athleticism issues and issues with his defense.

It is not enough to have post moves. You have to be an athlete in the NBA, or you never get shots off with those moves.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hawes is taller, stronger, better scorer and bigger then Noah. If a big man with scoring ability was the need then why the hell does he draft Noah? it just makes no F'FIN sense.


Hawes is also a worse rebounder, worse defender, and worse athlete than Noah while being not much taller. I think Pax must have been concerned about Hawes' offensive game translating to the NBA, his defense/rebounding and/or his ability to improve over time. All of those things seem like justifyable concerns. Still, I could see Hawes becoming very Brad Miller-like, and we could use that, too. Hopefully, he'll find a way to get post scoring via free-agency or a trade not involving key pieces.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

They say Tyson CHandler with higher BB IQ................Ummmm, Pax regained his title of dumbest BB IQ Frontcourt.


I'll tell you, I don't think Noah is gonna jell with everyone.............These guys and especially Skiles are gonna shut him up quickly!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Alot of Experts have Hawes rated higher then Noah, half of Chicago Sports media considered Noah a late first round pick... I dont know what the hell Pax is thinking because you know what if we are going to trow out "Need" its pretty obvious that Noah is not the Best Player Available I'm sorry.


well time will tell who is right, you or mr. paxon. I really have no idea as i watch no amateur bball, but that is what i'm guessing his logic is. Just thought i would share my speculation since you seem so mystified . . .


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> Michael Sweetney was a once prospect who had post moves, but had non-NBA written all over him b/c of athleticism issues and issues with his defense.
> 
> It is not enough to have post moves. You have to be an athlete in the NBA, or you never get shots off with those moves.



Tyson Chandler was once touted as a great prospect..So the Bulls traded Brand for him..........That GM got fired and had delivered 6 championships...


This GM traded Chandler for NOTHING, drafted a clone.......................

Ring, Ring, "Hi Paxson, The chairman wants to see you!"

John Paxson " I'm sorry, I was playing cards with Jim and lost. I let him make the pick"



Just goes to show you can have too many Paxsons in an organization.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Pick is consistent with picking players from winning organizations....
(Gordon UConn, Kirk Kansas, et cetera). Chandler didn't fit that profile...plus
since Bulls had hawes in twice for workouts guess they figured he just wasn't
the better player.

Moreover Noah is a much better ball handler than Tyson Chandler. He's one of those players who had a late growth spurt. For a player his size, he actually has exceptional handles. He's definitely another garbage guy, w/o a post up game....but he's really active and high energy so he'll cause match up problems.


Chandler's small hands were also problematic....as was his contract.


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

noah has much better hands than chandler


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> This GM traded Chandler for NOTHING, drafted a clone.......................



this is so wrong. Noah is not a Chandler clone. have you seen Florida play? he can dribble on a fast break, he can catch and dunk.... with his strange form he does actually hit his free throws.


not Tyson.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Now you have two terrible freethrow shooters in the lineup Noah and Wallace.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It will be amusing to see how Noah and Ben Wallace gell. :starwars: :kiss:


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Who do some people think Hawes is, Kevin McHale?


----------



## derf (Jul 2, 2006)

7 footer with a 37" verticle? The key player on the two time national champs? The guy who would have went #1 overall if he had came out last year?

Gee I have no idea what the Bulls are gonna do with him.:yay:
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Dammit Pax
:worthy:


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

rainman said:


> Now you have two terrible freethrow shooters in the lineup Noah and Wallace.



last year 66%, year before 73%

i'll take that from my 6'11" guy. and he's athletic enough to draw fouls down low, like TT was doing in the playoffs.


----------



## p_s (Jul 21, 2004)

If we can fix Noah's shot then he will be very good


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

p_s said:


> If we can fix Noah's shot then he will be very good


Isnt that the same thing people have been saying about Shaqs FT form for like the past 10 years?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought it was a huge mistake to trade Chandler and I think Chandler is proving me right. I think it was a huge mistake to draft Jo-Kim and I suspect he'll prove me right too.

I pray I'll be wrong. I pray there is a trade coming, but this is the GM who is seemingly sitting on the sidelines while the big name trade winds swirl all around him.

Sloth said Gordon will avg 25 this year. He'll need to avg 30, Deng will need to avg 25 and Hinrich 20. 

Zach Randolph suddenly looks very, very good to me. Oh wait, he's a Knick now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> I thought it was a huge mistake to trade Chandler and I think Chandler is proving me right. I think it was a huge mistake to draft Jo-Kim and I suspect he'll prove me right too.
> 
> I pray I'll be wrong. I pray there is a trade coming, but this is the GM who is seemingly sitting on the sidelines while the big name trade winds swirl all around him.
> 
> ...


Spot on. 

I cant shake the Feeling that Pax is content with what he did.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> It will be amusing to see how Noah and Ben Wallace gell. :starwars: :kiss:


We Bulls fans are going to have a lot to talk about next season!

I'm pumped, man. I mean, before the draft, my head was telling me Hawes, but my heart was telling me Noah.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Tyrus Thomas + Joakim Noah = Dumbest front court in the HISTORY of the NBA.


may we interrupt this rant for a messsage from our sponsors?


:yay:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Spot on.
> 
> I cant shake the Feeling that Pax is content with what he did.


Everyone here accused Krause of falling in love with his picks. When does that begin to fit Paxson? 

Okay, I'm going to share my pipe dream with everyone now. The Suns wanted to get into the top 10, but couldn't. The Suns worked out Noah. They were said to want him and Noah was said to want the Suns. Paxson, astute executive that he is, has just drafted the piece the Suns were looking for and the Amare/Garnett thing will now include us as the 3rd team.

In Pax we Trust! (did anyone else see that clown with that sign in NY? Poster from here by chance?)


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

derf said:


> 7 footer with a 37" verticle? The key player on the two time national champs? The guy who would have went #1 overall if he had came out last year?
> 
> *Gee I have no idea what the Bulls are gonna do with him.*:yay:
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> ...


fast break and outlet pass like the Harlem globetrotters? :biggrin:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Mr. T said:


> In Pax we Trust! (did anyone else see that clown with that sign in NY? Poster from here by chance?)


That was pretty sweet.

I trust Pax.
(pause)
I would trust Pax with my life.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Mr. T said:


> Everyone here accused Krause of falling in love with his picks. When does that begin to fit Paxson?
> 
> Okay, I'm going to share my pipe dream with everyone now. The Suns wanted to get into the top 10, but couldn't. The Suns worked out Noah. They were said to want him and Noah was said to want the Suns. Paxson, astute executive that he is, has just drafted the piece the Suns were looking for and the Amare/Garnett thing will now include us as the 3rd team.
> 
> In Pax we Trust! (did anyone else see that clown with that sign in NY? Poster from here by chance?)


well I live in Phoenix and the Suns were so in love with the idea of Noah I'm quite sure Suns Brass all came in to work with bad hangovers the day after Atlanta got the third pick. This was the perfect player for that system sans a jumper


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Everyone here accused Krause of falling in love with his picks. When does that begin to fit Paxson?
> 
> Okay, I'm going to share my pipe dream with everyone now. The Suns wanted to get into the top 10, but couldn't. The Suns worked out Noah. They were said to want him and Noah was said to want the Suns. Paxson, astute executive that he is, has just drafted the piece the Suns were looking for and the Amare/Garnett thing will now include us as the 3rd team.
> 
> In Pax we Trust! (did anyone else see that clown with that sign in NY? Poster from here by chance?)


I hope your right.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> I thought it was a huge mistake to trade Chandler and I think Chandler is proving me right. I think it was a huge mistake to draft Jo-Kim and I suspect he'll prove me right too.
> 
> I pray I'll be wrong. I pray there is a trade coming, but this is the GM who is seemingly sitting on the sidelines while the big name trade winds swirl all around him.
> 
> ...


So Randolph and Chandler = winners in your book and Noah = loser? Hmm intersting. Huge mistake to dump a one-dimensional player like Chandler with a huge salary? Really....we won 49 games last year without Chandler. Enough said.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

I just realized the Bulls stole the Sun's player 2 years in a row now. Add the Deng fiasco to this stuff and Robert Sarver must have a John Paxson dartboard on the wall of his office


----------



## Tim-may (May 24, 2006)

Joakim Noah a poor man's Tyson Chandler? :azdaja: 

Well, if poor meant having better hands, better passing, higher basketball IQ, harder working, better free throw shooter, etc. sure.

Joakim Noah is a rich man's Tyson Chandler.

I would have been happy with either Noah or Hawes. And apparently with both guys on the board, Pax picked Noah.

I trust Pax to make the right decision. He had come in to work out. He had extensive scouting. And he felt Noah was the better player.

Ok, the only thing that makes me feel like vomiting is that Phoenix was selling the #24 pick for cash consideration and Pax did NOT outbid the Portland for it. Bulls are the most profitable organization in the fricken league. Damn it Pax, throw a bigger cash consideration at Phoenix and grab fricken Tiago Splitter you dunce. :curse:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> So Randolph and Chandler = winners in your book and Noah = loser? Hmm intersting. Huge mistake to dump a one-dimensional player like Chandler with a huge salary? Really....we won 49 games last year without Chandler. Enough said.


Enough said because you're making up the story for yourself. You're putting words in my mouth while stating your own stuff like fact. At least I have the decency to proclaim my opinions as my opinions.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Alot of Experts have Hawes rated higher then Noah, half of Chicago Sports media *considered Noah a late first round pick*... I dont know what the hell Pax is thinking because you know what if we are going to trow out "Need" its pretty obvious that Noah is not the Best Player Available I'm sorry.


Stop the hating, thebizkit69u.

All you gains with such comments is pity


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Haha. Paxson and Co. got 2 good looks up close at Hawes and they didn't want him. If that doesn't tell you something, I don't know what does. Just look at Paxson's track record in the draft and his skills as a talent evaluator. 

Hawes is a stiff and I think he's a bust waiting to happen. What we needed was not available at the #9 spot, so we picked the best player left on the board. Stop crying.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

Hawes may very well end up being a bust. But selecting Noah for this reason is a perfect example of of why Paxson is a coward and why the Bulls will not win a title any time soon. 

Noah's uses will consist of filling in if Ben Ben goes down to injuries or fatigue. Chances are he will probably be able to do this almost right off the bat. Chances are also that this is all he will ever be able to do. This is all anyone will ever expect from him so it will be pretty hard for him to ever be considered a bust.

Hawes has the chance to come in and be a legitimate low post option. One that can score with a wide array of moves and also a dynamic passer. There is also a chance that he is too slow and will become a stiff, bust. But sometimes to elevate your status from decent team to contender you need to take that risk.

Paxson took the move that would guarantee he never failed, while passing on the move that could make him a champion. He has taken this approach his entire time drafting for the Bulls; that is why he is a coward and a failure.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> I thought it was a huge mistake to trade Chandler and I think Chandler is proving me right. I think it was a huge mistake to draft Jo-Kim and I suspect he'll prove me right too.
> 
> I pray I'll be wrong. I pray there is a trade coming, but this is the GM who is seemingly sitting on the sidelines while the big name trade winds swirl all around him.
> 
> ...


We did OK for what we had without ANY 7 footer. 49 wins, Eastern Semis. The Chandler trade was a disaster that I wish never happened regardless of whether Ben Wallace was picked or not.

FWIW, ever since a home game against the Lakers in his rookie season, I thought that Tyson Chandler would be a big part of ANY franchise just because of his ability to make things happen in the post. It wasn't necessarily just scoring, but he rebounded and made some clutch defensive plays in the end. 

Noah is capable of the same, except I've actually seen Noah do it on a big stage and can say that he can contribute a little more on the offensive side.

For me the importance of this year's draft pick relies on whether the guy could've conceivably helped us in the playoffs particularly past Detroit.

Remembering this whole year, what was lacking from this team was just good ole plain size --- especially when I remember how many offensive rebounds the Pistons got in that last game. All we had to throw at them were 95-year old PJ Brown, a 6'9 hobbling Ben Wallace, a really raw 6'9 Tyrus Thomas, and a 6'6 Andres Nocioni. 

If Noah were a part of this past year's team, Noah could've provided the size inside to box out and pull down rebounds. He probably also would've found a way to drive in and pass the ball, unlike PJ who was in no way ashamed to look for his offense.

Perhaps part of my enthusiasm for Joakim being on this team is because I don't see Tyrus as the long-term answer. 

Even though I've been amazed at what Tyrus does in terms of alley-oops and blocked shots, I'm not convinced he's the long-term answer at power forward. I know he has work ethic and all that, but I'm just weary of any power forward 6'9 and below whose game relies a lot on athleticism, because they tend to be injury prone. See K-Mart, Antonio McDyess for examples. 

The difference with a Joakim is that he's got the size for defense and rebounding, the ball-handling ability, and the passing to make things happen. I'm convinced of Joakim's ability to be a Tyson Chandler-like game-changer along with Ben Gordon, and probably a nice contrast of personality to have in the locker room. I hope that unlike Chandler, he will take the ball in stronger and less clumsily. Contrary to what you would think a little-things player would do, it doesn't seem like he's shy in looking for his shot. And of course, his style of play makes him easy to insert without subtracting much. For the time being, he won't take up shots from any of our guards, which is generally good if we want to keep pushing last year's momentum forward.

Lastly, I understand we need a post scorer or someone whose game lives in the post to win a championship, but I don't think think there were many other options if were aiming to beat the Detroits, Torontos, and Cleveland over a best of 7 series. For the time being, I'm just keen to thinking about how were going to keep beating the top teams in the conference, and see what happens if we ever get to the finals. Maybe Noah's offense actually does turn out to be enough in the playoffs, and people later interpret his performance as "developing a post game."

Don't know much about Hawes, but all the signs point to him being someone who should've stayed in school and built confidence and athleticism in his game there. He was supposed to be the slamdunk obvious pick, because of our obvious need, but I doubt it's that easy. Offense is a very difficult thing to translate over from college to the pros because you have to win your coach and your teammmates' trust. It would probably be in our best interest to acquire a veteran to fulfill this role of post scorer. 

If Hawes is a projected project player, he provides no defense or rebounding, ends up on the bench anyway, it comes back to the question I asked regarding Noah: maybe Hawes can help us win some championship down the line if his offensive abilities come to fruition against this ideal gigantic mythical Western team, but what good is he in helping us advance past a Detroit, Toronto, New Jersey, Miami, or Cleveland? I seriously can't imagine Hawes doing that much damage early on in his career in the playoffs. Wasn't Eddy revered for his polished offensive skills at that age as well?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Noah & Thomas work...

On defense, they'll get steals, boards & blocks and START fastbreaks (yep, they both can) while generating EASY baskets since both run the floor incredibly well.

I'm fine with that

I'm not ok with Gray over Herbert Hill though...or this Curry kid

C Wallace / Gray
F Thomas / Noah
F Deng / Nocioni? / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha / Griffin
G Hinrich / Duhon / Curry

we should be good, again


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JPTurbo said:


> Hawes may very well end up being a bust. But selecting Noah for this reason is a perfect example of of why Paxson is a coward and why the Bulls will not win a title any time soon.
> 
> Noah's uses will consist of filling in if Ben Ben goes down to injuries or fatigue. Chances are he will probably be able to do this almost right off the bat. Chances are also that this is all he will ever be able to do. This is all anyone will ever expect from him so it will be pretty hard for him to ever be considered a bust.
> 
> ...


Paxson's draft record:
Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Thomas
Noah

Which players would you have selected instead of the aforementioned to make us a champion? The only pick I didn't like was Thomas over Aldridge, and Thomas certainly was not the "safe" pick. Gordon wasn't really a safe pick either, although it didn't look as dangerous because we did have the #7 to fill in the SF pick.

***Trading for the #7 was a bit of a roll of the dice as well. My recollection may be incorrect, but I don't remember any protection on the pick. It certainly was no guarantee that we would make the playoffs via internal improvement and three rookies. What happened if we ended up with a top pick in the following year's draft?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Thorgal said:


> Stop the hating, thebizkit69u.
> 
> All you gains with such comments is pity


You must enjoy watching the Bulls get bounced out of the playoffs early.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Noah pick was solid. I think a lot of us can agree that Pax has his choice at 9 and with two looks at Hawes, he took his guy. If Hawes was the better choice, he'd be a Bull right now.

I just hope Tyrus becomes that scoring PF and not just off put-backs. I'm not saying he has to be the #1 option, but an option to have just like everyone else is currently on the team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Paxson's draft record:
> Hinrich
> Gordon
> Deng
> ...


Pax had back to back good drafts in 03 and in 04, I would have taken Aldrige, Gay or Roy ahead of Thomas but its still early and I wanted Brewer over Thabo so right now 06 draft is still open. 07 was a dissaster, the Bulls are a playoff team and have the luxury of drafting in the top 10 they should have taken better talents in Julian Wright or Thad Young who have a much higher ceiling then Noah, Noah is very simialr to Tyrus Thomas so I really din't see the need in getting Noah. Yeah hes tall but hes not bulky, if the Collison trade was on the table for the 9 I think I would rather have Collison then Noah.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> You must enjoy watching the Bulls get bounced out of the playoffs early.


Apparantly, alot of people here do.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I just hope Tyrus becomes that scoring PF and not just off put-backs. I'm not saying he has to be the #1 option, but an option to have just like everyone else is currently on the team.


Our entire future success in the post season seems predicated on this.....

.....its an awefully risky position to be in


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Pax had back to back good drafts in 03 and in 04, I would have taken Aldrige, Gay or Roy ahead of Thomas but its still early and I wanted Brewer over Thabo so right now 06 draft is still open. 07 was a dissaster, the Bulls are a playoff team and have the luxury of drafting in the top 10 they should have taken better talents in Julian Wright or Thad Young who have a much higher ceiling then Noah, Noah is very simialr to Tyrus Thomas so I really din't see the need in getting Noah. Yeah hes tall but hes not bulky, if the Collison trade was on the table for the 9 I think I would rather have Collison then Noah.


Which brings up an interesting point. If you are going to duplicate what you already have, doesn't it behoove you to take the most talented player on the board?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Which brings up an interesting point. If you are going to duplicate what you already have, doesn't it behoove you to take the most talented player on the board?


I dont know if its fear, maybe Pax was more scared of drafting a bust then to go again with a safe pick. Noah will not live up to what a top 10 pick in a superdraft should be, but Pax knows that hes got a fan base full of Aaron Rowand lovers who care more about Gritiness,Freakishness, Jib and Hussle over TALENT. So maybe Pax just did the safe thing.


----------

